
HelloFresh Aims for $1.8B IPO Valuation - prostoalex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-22/hellofresh-aims-for-1-8-billion-ipo-valuation-amid-food-wars
======
asnyc
I don't understand the lofty valuation of these food startups - Most of them
are running huge losses, their customer acquisition/marketing cost is so high
- Look at Blue Apron.

